# Solenoid power advantages



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure if this discussion has already been talked about. Im about to buy some more Solenoids for this year, however i have always used 110AC. Is there any advantages for the 12V or 24 Volt solenoids compared to 110AC. Please give my your thoughts about if one is any better than the other.. THANKS!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would love to hear some input on this as well. However, I think a good part of your decision would be the kind of prop controller you want to use. My F105 controller already has 110 outputs built right in, so for me that was a no brainer. Since I need 110 to run the controllers anyway, that makes more sense for my application.

I would love to know why people choose one style over another. I imagine that safety could be one reason to use 12V.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

When I first started buying valves from fight props and fright ideas they both seemed to push me to DC solenoids. They indicated they were safer. I also remember them saying pros used 24vdc. I have some 12vdc and 110vAC solenoids. From a comfort in wiring them I really prefer the 12vdc, you don't have to worry about getting shocked. I think doorbells run on 24vdc which can shock you.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I prefer 12 Vdc for a couple of reasons. First is portability...using a 12 Vdc battery I can set it up anywhere in yard without having to run an extension cord. Also, low-voltage landscape lights run on 12 Vdc, as do most the lights at the auto parts store. So lighting is essentially plug-n-play. LEDs are also dc and play nice with 12 Vdc. With two batteries, I can have both 24 Vdc and 12 Vdc available. 

Downside: Batteries are not necessarily cheap. They also have to be maintained/charged when not in use, else they "rot" (degrade), and eventually become useless.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yea I ordered the 12V


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Curley, here's another reason to go with 12VDC, and that's the ease of interfacing with a prop controller. Just this year I'm dipping my toes for the first time into the vast ocean that is prop controllers. I went with the PICAXE because of price and ease of use. The bottom line is, I plan to no longer have mandatory "button-pushers" in my haunt!

Anyway, I'm setting up a duel power circuit board where I feed in 12VDC to the left side, and use a regulator to give 5VDC to the right side (which will power the PICAXE). On the left, I can run all sorts of cool stuff from 12V LED's, to wiper motors, and yes, solenoids. Granted, I could also set up a 12V relay--which I've done, but it's a pain--but so much easier to hook the solenoid right up to the circuit board and let the PICAXE tell it when to fire.

Consider one prop I'm building now. I have two LED spotlights turning on as a strobe at the same time as my 12V solenoid. It's been awfully handy to have all the devices as 12V.

Oh, and as for power, I will be using hacked computer power supplies, not batteries. The upshot is that just about everything (sans powered speakers) will run off 12V this year. Safer, easier, and a whole lot less wiring than if I had varying voltages throughout.

For the record, I started out buying 110VAC solenoids but after a few years I'm switching them all over to 12VDC, and I'm never going back!

Dave


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Dave!! Yea I'm slowly stepping away from all 110 stuff, thanks for the input!!! Good stuff !!


----------

